# Feb 2015



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not too many years does one get to go to a closed Mountain road and run the dogs while you ride a mountain bike. Might as well enjoy it while I can- certainly not much I can do about it except enjoy it. And this weekend I enjoyed it.


----------

